# Scotch and Cigars



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

So last night during our V-HERF The Brain was drinking scotch, I have always like scotch but it isn't cheap for the good stuff. Well today I bit the bullet and bought my first 5th of scotch.
I plan to drink some tonight during the V-Herf.

What kind do you all like with your cigars?


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

I had a Macallan 18yr aged in sherry casks i thought complimented a peppery cigar well. When paring with cigars i stick to speyside scotch because i don't like the way a more peaty whisky works with the cigars i smoke.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh boy....don't get me started on scotch.

I no longer drink, but if you can get your hands on Highland Park 18, do so. IMO that's one of the best scotches on the market: just so sublime.... that's the type you want with a REAL FINE cigar. Highly underrated and for what it offers, cheap.

A good one is Balvenie DOUBLEWOOD. Underrated and DAMNED GOOD. Cheap too....

A personal favorite of mine (with cigars) was Cragganmore--very fragrant and smooth.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Glenlivet, well done, that is a good start to head you down another slippery slope.

I prefer peaty malts from some of the islands like Islay, Oarkney and Skye. Highland Park, Taliskers, Ardbeg, Lagavulin are nectars of the god; smokey and deep. Pure nector of the Gods.


----------



## J.Rawls (Feb 12, 2012)

Bruichladdich "laddie" is a go to for me. Tastes like exactly where it came from- from wind swept, seaside grains!
Dalmore 12yr- heavy sherry flavors

Both these go great with cigars without overpowering them. I can't drink the smoky and peaty scotches yet


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Scotch is like cigars. You can spend as much as your money allows. I really like Balvenie. 12 years is good for the price tag. 15 years is my favorite. I actually have a bottle of Oban Distillers Edition 1993 and Balvenie 17 year Madeira Cask in my inventory, which I plan on sipping on a special occasion.

Some of my favorites are Glenlivet French Oak Reserve, Glenmorangie, and Aberlour 16 Year. They are damn good also. I dab on some Talisker now and then, but really don't care for peaty scotch much. Most of the time, when I visit a local bar, all they have is Glenlivet 12 years, so I dab on that pretty often.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I generally drink my liquor neat.

I tend to find the peat levels in scotch tend to overpower a cigar's flavours: Ardbeg and Lagavulin, even Laphroaig are the main culprits. If I had to pair a peaty scotch, it would be with a powerful and toasty smoke like a My Father Le Bijou or a Padron 1926. Otherwise, I tend to stick to the Speysiders or Highland malts and there are lots to choose from. Even better if they have been matured in sherry, port, rum or wine casks.

If you get the chance try some Japanese or Irish whiskeys as they tend to be softer than their Scottish counterparts and so comes across better for cigar pairing to me. Personally, I will not recommend American whiskey as they tend to be high in wood tannins due to the fact that they have to use brand new barrels for maturing the spirit.

I will also avoid the "high octane" malts that come above 50% alc by vol or cask strength stuff unless it is suitably diluted. One sip neat and you'll understand. You simply can't taste anything much after that.

Generally, I don't really pair cigars with drink but if I do my preference will be for rum or cognac pairings more so than with scotch. I find the softer flavours of rum or cognac to suit the cigar flavours better compared to the robust flavours of scotch.


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

I really like Laphriag (sp?) and Lagavoulin myself, although I like bourbon a bit better w my smokes, namely Woodford Reserve and Knob Creek


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

...great topic. I have a cigar and scotch habit...I recently started drinking Cognac from time to time with cigars as well - it pairs nicely.

Here's my two finest bottles. Don't dip into these all that often, but they are amazing. The Dalwhinnie has a Tequila flavor to it...several people I've done blind tests with thought it was a super high end Tequila. It's insane. I have a bottle of Gran Patron Platinum and they do have some similarities...especially on the nose...

As someone else mentioned I LOVE Balvenie. The Mediera Cask is my personal favorite and I drink that most of the time with cigars. It's about $125 a bottle, so not crazy expensive but reasonable enough for a few 3 finger drinks a week and will last you a month or so...

I also have:

Balvenie Tun 1401 Batch #3
Balvenie Port Wood 21 Year
Glenrothes 1985
JW Blue
Crown XR
Crown Cask #16
Ballantine's 30 year
Louis Royer XO Cognac
Hennessey XO Cognac


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

choinga said:


> ...great topic. I have a cigar and scotch habit...I recently started drinking Cognac from time to time with cigars as well - it pairs nicely.
> 
> Here's my two finest bottles. Don't dip into these all that often, but they are amazing. The Dalwhinnie has a Tequila flavor to it...several people I've done blind tests with thought it was a super high end Tequila. It's insane. I have a bottle of Gran Patron Platinum and they do have some similarities...especially on the nose...
> 
> ...


Wow! I've never even heard of Balvenie Tun 1401 before. That must taste so good! Like I said, sky is the limit!

Balvenie 50 Year Old Cask 191 Single Malt Scotch Whisky on eBay!


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

Tman said:


> Wow! I've never even heard of Balvenie Tun 1401 before. That must taste so good! Like I said, sky is the limit!
> 
> Balvenie 50 Year Old Cask 191 Single Malt Scotch Whisky on eBay!


This stuff is killer, you're right. Great article on what it is and how they make it.

The Balvenie Tun 1401 Batch #3 - US exclusive - The Jewish Single Malt Whisky Society - Scotch Whisky, Bourbon and Whiskey reviews


----------



## sawyerz (Feb 14, 2012)

I LOVE Scotch, and always have at least 3 different bottles on the go at any one time. But, is it just me, or do some people prefer other things to drink with cigars. I like scotch with cigars as long as I have a nice big glass of water as well, but I find when I am smoking I prefer to be able to have big drinks to wash it all down with.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

sawyerz said:


> I LOVE Scotch, and always have at least 3 different bottles on the go at any one time. But, is it just me, or do some people prefer other things to drink with cigars. I like scotch with cigars as long as I have a nice big glass of water as well, but I find when I am smoking I prefer to be able to have big drinks to wash it all down with.


Good point, I sometime love to take a few big gulps of soda or beer after a good puff and retro hale of a cigar.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I am a big scotch guy. I love Islay (Lagavulin, Laphroaig, Caol Ila, Ardbeg, etc.) but they do not go well with a cigar. Drinking smoke, while smoking smoke is just overkill on my taste buds.

The best ones for cigars that I've had are anything from Glenmorangie (la santa, quinta ruban). Another great option is Redbreast which is an Irish whiskey. 

If I'm sitting around without a cigar, it is either Caol Ila Distiller's edition, Laphroaig 10 yr cask strength, or Lagavulin 16 for me. Yum! Gotta recommend Johnny Walker Green for a very affordable "blend" that is made of only single malts.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

Like someone else said, I too like speyside scotch. Macallen sherry cask and Balvenie Double Woods are my favorites.

However, I have been enjoying bourbon more as of late. If i am pairing with a cigar, Buffalo Trace or Woodford Reserve work well. I rarely waste the good stuff Papppy Van Winkle or George T Stagg with a smoke.

PS... usually neat, sometimes 1 icecube.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* The Moose is being kind in that first post...

*Pinky:* Brain had A LOT of scotch at the vherf...

*Brain:* But don't worry Moose, I told you I would ruin your tastes for Glenlivet and I will...


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

A few years ago when I first turned 21 and had my first alcoholic beverage my friends got the Glenlivet (12 or 15) and we had that as my first drink. Let me just tell you that while we had cigars to go along with the scotch... it was a terrible first drink and I will likely never touch it again lol. I am not saying scotch is bad, just for my first drink ever... it was painful.

I prefer Dessert Wines and Hard Ciders now, heh.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Delsana said:


> A few years ago when I first turned 21 and had my first alcoholic beverage my friends got the Glenlivet (12 or 15) and we had that as my first drink. Let me just tell you that while we had cigars to go along with the scotch... it was a terrible first drink and I will likely never touch it again lol. I am not saying scotch is bad, just for my first drink ever... it was painful.
> 
> I prefer Dessert Wines and Hard Ciders now, heh.


*
Brain:* It was my first one and it grows on you...


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

I started with really cheap stuff in plastic bottles....

Need I say more?

lol


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

While I enjoy the peaty scotches like Talisker and Lagavoulin, my favorite scotch for the money is Balvenie Double Wood. I tend to drink bourbon more often though. I always have Makers Mark in the house. I just learned about Makers Mark 46 and will be trying it soon.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> I started with really cheap stuff in plastic bottles....
> 
> Need I say more?
> 
> lol


*Brain: *Not really...

*Pinky:* BTW, we just noticed... Congrats on the bomb award!!!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

My go to scotch is glenfiddich 15, much better than the 12! While I don't think Macallan is bad, I just find it bland and overpriced especially when pairing with a cigar. The stick will overpower that scotch. Now if I had my choice, I could drink Aberlour abundah all the time, of course it does need a ice cube or two to "open up." but wow is that a great drink!


----------



## drscott (Dec 27, 2011)

I have 2 brother inlaws that know their scotch, I always partake of theirs but I usually only buy Johnny walker red. They don't complain too much when they come over.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

DarrelMorris said:


> While I enjoy the peaty scotches like Talisker and Lagavoulin, my favorite scotch for the money is Balvenie Double Wood. I tend to drink bourbon more often though. I always have Makers Mark in the house. I just learned about Makers Mark 46 and will be trying it soon.


The Makers 46 is really good. You won't be disappointed.


----------

